# The gem on the crown of many Cartier Watches



## JayLi

Whats it made of?

I remember seeing videos on YT claiming it was sapphire, however Ive also seen videos saying that they've since changed that material to be something else now in the modern catalogue of watches. Upon doing research all I could only find out that Cartier calls it a "Cabochan" which basically means a rounded smooth cut of material stone according to google. What kind of stone? Im hoping its still sapphire... Anyone else have any info? Thanks!


----------



## armensargsean

It’s sapphire, I think. At least it fits the sapphire description. They’re mostly of blue colour (from light to dark). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZisguyZaphod

Just making a guess here, but I imagine it's a synthetic sapphire. Like the synthetic rubies in the movement.


----------



## Covenant

It's a synthetic spinel, on their non-gold timepieces, and sapphire on their gold watches.

Note the product description for the Santos de Cartier in steel:
_"Santos watch, medium model, mechanical movement with automatic winding, 1847 MC. Case in steel, seven-sided crown set with a faceted synthetic spinel..."_

Vs the Santos de Cartier in solid gold:
_"Santos watch, medium model, mechanical movement with automatic winding, 1847 MC. Case in 18K rose gold, seven-sided crown in 18K rose gold set with a faceted sapphire..."_


----------



## JayLi

thank you for dropping the knowledge!


----------



## Pun

Covenant said:


> It's a synthetic spinel, on their non-gold timepieces, and sapphire on their gold watches.
> 
> Note the product description for the Santos de Cartier in steel:
> _"Santos watch, medium model, mechanical movement with automatic winding, 1847 MC. Case in steel, seven-sided crown set with a faceted synthetic spinel..."_
> 
> Vs the Santos de Cartier in solid gold:
> _"Santos watch, medium model, mechanical movement with automatic winding, 1847 MC. Case in 18K rose gold, seven-sided crown in 18K rose gold set with a faceted sapphire..."_


And what they use on gold-steel two tone models?


----------



## Covenant

Pun said:


> And what they use on gold-steel two tone models?


Also spinel.

It's in the product description of each watch, check Cartier.com if in doubt.


----------



## Pun

Deleted


----------



## Pun

Deleted


----------

